# Tropical Spiders!!!



## orionmystery (Aug 2, 2014)

Shrimp sashimi. Freshness guaranteed.
A Fishing Spider (Dolomedes sp.) feasting on a fresh water prawn. Penang, Malaysia.


Dolomedes sp. IMG_2461 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Dolomedes sp. IMG_2452 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Tarantula living in a tree hole.. Sabah (Borneo). Likely belonging in a new, yet to be named genus, in subfamily Selenocosmiinae. Info credit: Stefan Phalagorn. 


Tarantula IMG_1954 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Wrap-around Spider (Dolophones sp.) in its web, with prey. Selangor, Malaysia. 


Dolophones sp. IMG_2662 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Up close with a furry Heteropoda davidbowie huntsman spider. Night find, Selangor, Malaysia.


Heteropoda davidbowie IMG_2480 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


A molting Golden Web Spider
(Nephila pilipes?), and an opportunistic male taking advantage of her? Malaysia.


Nephila pilipes IMG_1208 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Huntsman spider (Heteropoda sp.) with  moth prey. Selangor, Malaysia.


Huntsmanspider IMG_2376 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders | Up Close with Nature


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 2, 2014)

I must be a glutton for punishment, because as much as I despise spiders, I can't help but clicking on this thread.  These are amazing, and I'm cringing because I never want to be close enough to photograph any kind of arachnid.  I really like the 5th one.  He almost looks cute.  Almost.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 2, 2014)

Creepy. Well done!!


----------



## dvjproductions (Aug 2, 2014)

Fantastic shots, although, I am glad I am not frightened of these critters or I'd have nightmares for weeks.


----------



## Pejacre (Aug 2, 2014)

Superb macros, fantastic detail. They really are from another world aren't they?


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 2, 2014)

These are really glorious


----------



## greybeard (Aug 2, 2014)

#5 is outstanding


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 3, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> I must be a glutton for punishment, because as much as I despise spiders, I can't help but clicking on this thread.  These are amazing, and I'm cringing because I never want to be close enough to photograph any kind of arachnid.  I really like the 5th one.  He almost looks cute.  Almost.





JustJazzie said:


> Creepy. Well done!!





dvjproductions said:


> Fantastic shots, although, I am glad I am not frightened of these critters or I'd have nightmares for weeks.





Pejacre said:


> Superb macros, fantastic detail. They really are from another world aren't they?





The_Traveler said:


> These are really glorious





greybeard said:


> #5 is outstanding



Thank you, wyogirl, JustJazzie, dvjproductions, Pejacre, The_Traveler, greybeard. Much appreciated.

wyogirl - the bigger the cuter. The tarantula is the cutest. I let one come onto my palm once


----------



## Igtocru (Aug 6, 2014)

Terrific macros.


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 10, 2014)

Igtocru said:


> Terrific macros.



Thank you, Igtocru.


----------



## G2Photo (Aug 23, 2014)

Once again, awesome shots! I love the first one.


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 24, 2014)

G2Photo said:


> Once again, awesome shots! I love the first one.



Thank you, G2Photo.


----------



## Elie (Sep 12, 2014)

Amazing shots. Wow, really stunning. I should macro shoot my scorpion one of these days.


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 15, 2014)

Elie said:


> Amazing shots. Wow, really stunning. I should macro shoot my scorpion one of these days.



Thanks, Elie. Yes, you should. Try UV light too.


----------



## weepete (Sep 15, 2014)

Love the first of the fishing spider, I've never seen that before. The rest are pretty awesome too. I'm not a big fan of spiders but your macro shots of these creatures are facinating.


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 15, 2014)

weepete said:


> Love the first of the fishing spider, I've never seen that before. The rest are pretty awesome too. I'm not a big fan of spiders but your macro shots of these creatures are facinating.



Thanks, weepete.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm the same way.. these are so creepy but can't look away. Great stuff.


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 16, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> I'm the same way.. these are so creepy but can't look away. Great stuff.



Thanks, Bonnie!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 17, 2014)

Superb!  I recently watched a program on Netflix in regards to Malaysia and it's diverse plant, insect and wildlife inhabitants.  You are in a gold mine.

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 17, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Superb!  I recently watched a program on Netflix in regards to Malaysia and it's diverse plant, insect and wildlife inhabitants.  You are in a gold mine.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing!



Thanks, JacaRanda. The biodiversity here is pretty diverse, but one still has to go into the forest/jungle to find the subjects.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 17, 2014)

orionmystery said:


> Thanks, JacaRanda. The biodiversity here is pretty diverse, but one still has to go into the forest/jungle to find the subjects.


Absolutely.  I respect what you must be doing in order to get this great shots.  Again I appreciate your efforts and for sharing the fruits of your efforts.


----------

